# Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)



## Pandarius (15. August 2015)

*Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Moinsen,

Hatte gestern meine alte Mühle etwas aufgerüstet, u.a. mit mehr RAM (2x2GB > 2x4GB)
Das hatte zur Folge, dass mir im UEFI und auch auf der Windows-Oberfläche 8GB angezeigt werden, ich allerdings nur knapp 4GB verwenden kann (siehe Link): https://gyazo.com/99b2a527e532fa7b1cdbf6dbb5f43e76

Hardware:

MB: ASRock FM2A75M-DGS
Graka: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
CPU: AMD A10-5800K mit ner internen GPU
RAM: 8GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1866 DIMM


Was ich bis jetzt getan habe:
- Hier im Forum gesucht
- Stundenlang in etlichen Foren nach einer Problemlösung gesucht
- Funktionstüchtigkeit des Speichers getestet (einzelnd reingesteckt und gebootet, in beiden Slots jeweils beide und getauscht etc pp)
- Memory Remapping in meinem BIOS (UEFI) versucht zu finden, nichts gefunden
- Im UEFI werden beide Slots mit jeweils 4GB erkannt
- Windows erkennt sie auch, nur können nur knapp 4GB verwendet werden (deshalb schließe ich mal auf ein Fehler im System)
- msconfig > Start > Erweiterte Optionen > Standardgemäß kein Häkchen bei "Maximaler Speicher"
- Selbiger Vorgang wie oben, bloß: Häkchen gemacht und auf 4GB gecapped -> Neustart -> Häkchen raus -> Neustart -> Problem immernoch vorhanden (hört sich doof an, aber bei einem hat das den Fehler behoben )
- Beim Booten sehe ich leider nicht, wie viel RAM geladen wird (einer hatte das Problem, dass in seinem BIOS zwar die volle Anzahl an RAM angezeigt wird, aber nicht genug geladen wurde), da ich dort ein ASRock Interface habe
- Graka raus -> immernoch 8GB verfügbar, 3,9GB benutzt

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiß nicht weiter, deshalb hoffe ich hier eine Lösung zu finden 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die  Hilfe!


----------



## Rote_Orange (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Und du hast sicher ein 64 bit Windows installiert? Klingt nach 32bit ^^


----------



## Pandarius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Ja, ist ne 64 bit Version. Steht auch im Link


----------



## Pimp-OINK (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Da muß irgendwo Memory remap Feature aktiviert werden.... Musst du besser suchen


----------



## Pimp-OINK (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Oder alles der internen CPU GPU zugewiesen...? Hm...


----------



## Pandarius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Leider im UEFI nichts zu finden, alles durchgeschaut. Im Handbuch auch nichts zu finden dazu. Ich glaube die Onboard Graka wurde automatisch deaktiviert mit dem Einbau der neuen, zumindest wird sie im Gerätemanager nicht angezeigt. Ich hab auch nichts an den Zuweisungen verändert.
Tests mit jedem Riegel einzelnd in jedem verschieden Slot haben jeweils 4/4GB angezeigt, Bei beiden zusammen, egal welcher Riegel in welchem Slot, jeweils 3,9/8GB. 

Könnte eventuell folgendes damit zu tun haben..? Sorry für die Qualität des Bildes, mein Smartphone hat leider auch schon n Bart.. :/


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Hast du das neuste Bios auf dem board und hast du den chipsatztreiber installiert?


----------



## Goldrabe (15. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Bios updaten? 1.60 schein ziehmlich alt zu sein 

ASRock > FM2A75M-DGS


----------



## Pimp-OINK (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Single Memory Mode ist auf jedenfall langsamer....du mußt das Ram in die richtigen Slots stecken damit Dual Channel aktiviert wird. Die Belegung steht im Handbuch....

Hab mal bei mir Remap ausgeschaltet...... Also da fehlen mir paar hundert MB und keine GB.... Ist das wohl auch nicht 

Sitzt das Ram dann auch wirklich richtig drin? 

Sonst bleibt wirklich nur das BIOS, glaub ich auch...


----------



## Pimp-OINK (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Hast du das MB auch gewechselt? Dann solltest du Win auch neu installieren.... 

Jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein ....


----------



## Pandarius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

BIOS Update werd ich aufjedenfall gleich mal durchführen und schauen ob es dann geht. Das MB hat nur 2 Slots, da kann ich nich viel falsch reinstecken  und die sind ja auch richtig drin, werden sowohl vom UEFI als auch vom System erkannt die 8GB


----------



## Pimp-OINK (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Warum ist dann kein Dual Mode? Erkennen ist auch relativ.... Da ist irgendwie was verkehrt.... Aber das hast du ja schon gemerkt...


----------



## bloodhound01 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Primary Graphics Adapter: PCI Express
Share Memory: 32MB oder OFF
Dual Graphics: OFF

Aber da müste auch Dual-Channel stehen und net Single


----------



## Pandarius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Ist genau so, wie du beschreiben hast. Trotzdem steht dort Single Channel.
Nebenbei. Das UEFI lässt sich auf 3 Wege flashen
-Windows (den Weg will ich ungern nehmen, weil das anscheinend risikobehaftet ist

-Instant Flash funktion - eigtl sollten hier mein Laufwerk und Sticks am PC angezeigt werden, die ich dann dafür auswähle. Allerdings, wenn ich das auswähle, sucht er auf meiner FESTPLATTE in meinem LEAGUE OF LEGENDS-Ordner Dateien? Like what? Das hat mich total perplex gemacht und ich hab keine Ahnung was oder wieso er das tut. Hängt sich aufjedenfall nach ner Zeit bei der selben Datei auf (wsl ist die Datei zum durchsuchen zu Groß)

-Internet Flash Funktion von ASRock (2 Verbindungsoptionen - einmal Automatische IP beziehen und dann gibts noch "PPPOE", wo ich Username und pw eingeben muss??)


----------



## bloodhound01 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

*Aktualisierung mittels Instant Flash*

 Wie bereits erwähnt ist Instant Flash die bevorzugte Methode. Hierfür ladet ihr bei ASRock einfach das entsprechend als Instant-Flash markierte UEFI herunter. Ihr  erhaltet dabei zur das Rom-File selbst, welches in einem Archiv gepackt  ist. Bei Beta/Alpha oder modifizierten Versionen liegt grundsätzlich  NUR das Rom-File vor.

 Ihr entpackt das Rom-File auf eure Festplatte. Anschließend kopiert  ihr das Rom-File auf einen USB2 Stick. Dieser muss zwangsläufig mit dem  FAT-Dateisystem formatiert sein. Nach dem kopieren entfernt ihr den  Stick per „Sicher entfernen“ von dem System.
 Hinweis: Bei einigen Mainboards werden inzwischen auch NTFS-Laufwerke  unterstützt. Wichtig ist, dass sich bei Laufwerken, die keine  Wechseldatenträger sind, das UEFI direkt in der obersten Laufwerksebene  befinden sollte und nicht in Unterordnern liegt.
 Der Stick mit der UEFI-Datei wird nun an das System angeschlossen,  bei dem das UEFI aktualisiert werden soll. Als Anschluss ist dabei einer  der USB2 Ports am ATX-Panel zu nutzen. Natürlich kann die Datei auch  bereits auf dem System, das aktualisiert werden soll, auf den Stick  kopiert werden. Dies muss nicht zwangsläufig an einem zweiten System  geschehen.


Ist der USB-Stick am System angeschlossen, startet ihr das System  ladet die Default-Einstellungen im UEFI, speichert und beendet das UEFI.  Beim Neustart drückt ihr F6 und gelangt direkt in das Instant Flash  Tool. Alternativ findet Ihr Instant Flash unter dem Menüpunkt „Tools“ im  UEFI ASRock Instant Flash ist unter dem Menüpunkt „Tools“ zu finden.
Hinweis: Bei einigen Platinen kann sich die Option anders positioniert sein.

 Achtung: Falls ihr das „Ultra Fast Boot“ Feature nutzt, müsst ihr aus  Windows 8 direkt in das UEFI booten (weitere Infos hier), da der  Zugriff auf das UEFI mit aktiviertem Ultra Fast Boot Feature nicht  möglich ist. 
Wenn ihr im Instant Flash Tool seid, müsst ihr lediglich das  entsprechende Laufwerk sowie die entsprechende Datei auswählen. Instant  Flash zeigt automatisch nur die passenden Rom-Files an. Dieses wählt ihr  aus und die Aktualisierung startet. Auf dem USB Stick wurde eine Rom-Datei gefunden, die jetzt geflasht werden kann 
Im Anschluss an die Aktualisierung wählt ihr aus, dass das System neu gestartet werden soll. *Nutzer  von Intel Platinen müssen den USB-Stick dabei zwangsläufig am System  belassen, da nach dem Neustart womöglich die ME-Firmware aktualisiert  wird. Nutzer eines AMD Systems können den Stick vor dem Neustart  entfernen.* 
Nach dem Neustart geht ihr unmittelbar in das UEFI und ladet die Default Einstellungen.


----------



## nur (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

@*Pandarius*
bitte mal im uefi->cpu configuration->core c6 mode ausschalten ->mehr ram steht in windows zur verfügung
evtl. noch prüfen,ob im uefi dram timing control->power down enable auf disabled steht.
der rest wurde schon hier geschrieben
deine  apu-cpu reserviert noch einen teil vom ram.schauen,ob im bios noch  entsprechende einstellungen (share memory) zur reduzierung vorhanden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und in windows im catalyst center unter informationen->hardware schauen,was deine apu der cpu an ram reserviert..
..was den dual-channel angeht, mal die optionen->bank/channel interleaving einzeln testen/verändern..


----------



## Goldrabe (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Kannst das Mainboard problemlos über Windows flashen lassen, hab ich damals mit meinem Asrock Board auch gemacht, einfach alles was im Hintergrund läuft, ausschalten, sprich Antiviren Programm ect. Dafür gibt es auf der Asrock Seite ne Anleitung.
Die Rams stecken schon richtig drinne, da a. nur zwei Rambänke vorhanden sind und b. die beiden im Bios/UEFI erkannt werden 


Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

erstmal das bios updaten bevor man irgendwas umstellt,


----------



## Pimp-OINK (16. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Und was ist nun draus geworden...?


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen?


----------



## myIceTea (26. August 2015)

*AW: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht vollständig verwendet (8GB, verwendet 3,9GB)*

Ich auch 

ein Bekannter hat letztens gemeint er hat das gleiche Problem.. werde mich demnächst mal drum kümmern.


----------

